# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  Kuvien kommentointi

## Resiina

Kumpi käytäntö olisi parempi kuvien kommentoimiseen, nykyinen käytäntö vai kommentointi vorgimaisesti kuvan yhteyteen

----------


## Aleksi.K

Mielestäni ehdottomasti "kuvan alle suoraan"-kommentointi. Olisi selvästi sitten, että mitä kuvaa tarkoitetaan.

----------


## JSL

Nykyinen on riittävä. Yllä mainitulla sivustolla karkaa kommentit äkkiä 
käsistä ja keskustelu karkaa sivuraiteille.

----------


## Hape

Kaikkein selvintä olisi jos kommentti olisi kuvan yhteydessä.

----------


## otto s

> Kaikkein selvintä olisi jos kommentti olisi kuvan yhteydessä.


Aivan näin. Jos keskustelu menee pois kuvasta/aiheesta voi viestit siirtää muualle tai poistaa kokonaan.

----------

